# Sterlets im Schwimmteich?



## Saranya (25. Nov. 2007)

Hallo erstmal!
Ich bin Jessica, 14 jahre alt und komme aus Holland. Da wir bald nach Deutschland umziehen und unser neues Haus einen großen Schwimmteich hat, habe ich ein paar Fragen.
Der Teich hat eine Gesamtoberfläche von ca 100 m² und ist an der tiefsten Stelle 1,80m tief. Er ist an einen kleinen Bach angeshlossen und hat eine leichte Ströumung (natürlich nicht wegen dem Bach, sondern wegen der Pumpe ). Das ist der erste Teich, den wir haben und deshalb habe ich noch keine Ahnung. 
Ok, jetzt also zu meiner Frage. Ich fand __ Störe schon immer toll (vor allem die Sterlets), aber ich habe gelesen, dass der Teich eine gewisse Mindestgröße haben sollte, aber die Angaben waren immer verschieden. Der Vorbesitzer meint, dass es kein Problem wäre Sterlets zu halten und dass er auch schon darüber nachgedacht hätte.
Was meint ihr denn, kann man Sterlets in diesem Teich artgercht halten oder eher nicht? Und was muss ich beachten oder ändern, weil der Teich ja eigentlich als Schwimmteich gedacht ist? 
Danke schonmal für die Antworten und schöne Grüße aus Holland .


----------



## katja (25. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Sterlets im Schwimmteich?*

hallo jessica, 

willkommen im forum!  

ich habe weder einen schwimmteich, noch __ störe, aber hast du diesen thread schon gelesen? https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4884/?q=sterlet

der fragesteller hat einen ähnlich großen teich wie ihr, und diverse antworten bekommen........

ansonsten findest du unter "suchen" mit der eingabe störe oder __ sterlet massig threads zum schlau lesen! 

und der ein oder andere experte wird sich sicher auch noch zu wort melden!


----------



## Saranya (25. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Sterlets im Schwimmteich?*

Hi Katja
und danke für die Antwort  
Ja, den Thread hatte ich schon gelesen, aber ich habe mich gefragt, ob bei Schwimmteichen dasselbe gilt .


----------



## Dodi (25. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Sterlets im Schwimmteich?*

Hallo Jessica!

Erst einmal :willkommen hier bei uns im Hobby-Gartenteich-Forum!

Bei Deiner Teichgröße geht das mit den Stören schon o.k.

Ich selbst habe "nur" gut 30.000 l und 2 Sterlets sowie einen Waxdick - allerdings sind die alle schon weit über 60 cm hinaus gewachsen...
Auch mit meinen Koi vertragen die sich gut. - Und ab und an gehen wir Menschen auch mal zum Baden in den Teich...

In Eurem Schwimmteich wird es ja naturgemäss auch genug Schwimmfläche für die __ Störe geben, ich denke, es spricht nichts dagegen.

Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit Deinem Teich und natürlich auch bei uns hier im Forum!


----------



## Saranya (25. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Sterlets im Schwimmteich?*

Gut, dann werde ich meine Eltern mal versuchen zu überreden ob wir Sterlets anschaffen können 
Ganz liebe Grüße


----------



## günter-w (25. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Sterlets im Schwimmteich?*

Hallo Jessica,
Willkommen im Forum. Ob Koi oder Stören ist bei Schwimmteichen nicht in erster Linie die größe maßgebend. Hier spielt das stabile biologische Geichgewicht eine wichtige Rolle und wie es erreicht wird. Bei so großen Fischen muss ein großer Pflanzenfilter oder eine Filteranlage vorhanden sein. Ein weiteres Problem sind die Pflanzbereiche damit sie nicht zerstört werden sollten sie entsprechend angelegt sein. Die Form ist gerade bei Stören wichtig da sie nicht rückwärtsschwimmen und in Schwimmteichen nicht immer abgerundete Schwimmbereiche vorfindet. Um das zu beurteilen ob es unproblematisch ist in eurem zukünftigen Schwimmteich Fische zu halten müsste ich die Funktionsweise kennen da durch das füttern das Wasser doch erheblich belastet wird. Wie sieht es mit der Wasserqualität aus? Welche Pflanzflächen sind vorhande? Gibt es einen separaten Filterteich oder anderen Filter? Wird das Wasser umgewälzt? Wie sieht es mit Bildern aus?


----------



## geecebird (26. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Sterlets im Schwimmteich?*



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich selbst habe "nur" gut 30.000 l und 2 Sterlets sowie einen *Waxdick*



Aua, das muss doch weh tun, oder?


----------



## Saranya (28. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Sterlets im Schwimmteich?*

Hallo mal wieder!
Da ich momentan noch in Holland wohne und erst um Weihnachten rum umziehe, konnte ich die Wasserwerte noch nicht bestimmen. Aber natürlich werde ich alles abchecken bevor ich Sterlets kaufen gehe (ich möchte ja, dass sie sich wohl fühlen). Über die Filteranlage weis ich nichts genaueres, aber das wollte ich den Vorbesitzer sowieso noch fragen gehen. 
Der Schwimmteich hat keinen abgegrenzten Pflanzenbereich und ich muss auch noch nachschauen, welche Pflanzen denn überhaupt da drin sind. Aber es sind auf keinen Fall Fadenalgen drin, das habe ich schon nachgeschaut und gefragt. 
Aber da jetzt sowieso der Umzugsstreß kommt, habe ich mir vorgenommen die Sterlets (falls denn alles stimmt) frühestens im Frühling zu kaufen, dann habe ich auch noch geügend zeit mich ausreichend zu informieren. 

Achja und zu den Bildern, ich versuche mal dieses Wochenende welche zu machen  

Schöne Grüße, Jessica


----------



## Saranya (12. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Sterlets im Schwimmteich?*

Tut mir furchtbar Leid, aber ich kann die Fotos erst ein bisschen später reinstellen, weil wir jetzt schon früher (dieses Wochenende) umziehen und gerade voll im Umzugsstreß sind. Wenn wir dann umgezogen sind, und ich wieder Internet habe, stelle ich die Fotos rein, versprochen  
Viele Grüße aus Holland


----------



## Dodi (12. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Sterlets im Schwimmteich?*

Hallo Jessica!

Lieber spät, als nie!

Wir freuen uns schon auf Deine Bilder - und viel Erfolg beim Umzug!


----------



## günter-w (13. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Sterlets im Schwimmteich?*

Hallo Jessica,
mach nur kein Stress. bring jetzt erst den Umzug über die Bühne dann sehen wir weiter. Es wird alles nicht so heiß gegessen wie es gekocht wird.


----------



## koi fan (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sterlets im Schwimmteich?*

hallo
du must aufpaßen das du nicht auf sie rauftrittst!!!


----------



## Buffo Buffo (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sterlets im Schwimmteich?*

 das hat sie in den letzten 2 jahren hofffentlich gelernt 
duck und wech


----------

